# The Easy Life



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2014)

Enjoying nature and music. I just noticed the crow or Raven on his leg.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 13, 2014)

Like a rolling stone!


----------



## taffboy (Jun 13, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Enjoying nature and music. I just noticed the crow or Raven on his leg.


Love that.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2014)

Some people just know how to relax.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

I like the bunny in his lap.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh yea, SeaBreeze. I hadn't noticed that until you mentioned it. Neat !!


----------



## Honey (Jun 13, 2014)

looks like he pulled a rabbit out of his hat!


----------



## Shirley (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't worry. Be happy.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2014)

He may be singing Kumbaya.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd like to meet that man.
He has a magical spirit.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2014)

He might be singing "I Might Have Gone Fishing".


----------



## Ina (Jun 13, 2014)

Meanderer, COOL:thumbsup1:


----------



## Michael. (Jun 14, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Enjoying nature and music. I just noticed the crow or Raven on his leg.


*.

That was a great picture*



.​


----------

